# Running Mac OS X



## AsphyxiA (Apr 20, 2006)

so i snagged a copy of a patched and iso'd version OS X x86 in hopes to dual boot it with my current winxp setup. Well im having problems, i put the cd in.  The Darwin screen comes up.  After i click the boot to os x x86 the white screen with the Apple logo comes up and loads.  It takes forever to get past this, then the screen goes black and i get a lot of garble messages at the top left of the screen.  :shadedshu


----------



## drade (Apr 21, 2006)

Im not that great with Mac, But can you throw a picture up so I can see what the messages are saying.


----------



## POGE (Apr 21, 2006)

It isn't compatible with NF4 chipsets.  You can still run it in VMWare from within windows though. 

Heres my main rig running it in VMWare:


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 21, 2006)

im pretty sure i read somewhere that nforce 4 chipsets were compatible i could be wrong though
::::update::::
ya i just checked the wiki and on the 10.4.5 list the neo4 platinum motherboard is on the list as compatible but it htink my problem is that i dont have the right version of mac


----------

